# Show me your tree house!



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Looking to build a tree house this year for the kiddos and I'm looking for a little bit of inspiration. Any tips or suggestions are appreciated as well!


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

This is a great idea for a thread. We are wanting to build a tree house this year as well, and I would love to see everyone's treehouses. Subscribed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is some inspiration, courtesy of @PNW_George's neighbor. :thumbup:


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> Here is some inspiration, courtesy of @PNW_George's neighbor. :thumbup:


not inspiration, intimidation.


----------



## eric1104 (Oct 13, 2020)

Two years ago I built this elevated playhouse for my daughter at our last house. I had wanted to build a treehouse, and started down that path until I found out the trees I wanted to use weren't going to work. So I cut them down and built this structure instead (with added benefit of more sunlight on my turf :thumbup: ). So not technically a treehouse, but maybe inspiration nonetheless. I made my own plans, and I think it came out pretty nicely. I ran electrical out as well for interior lighting. Was fun to let her decorate it with christmas lights too. She keeps asking me when I'm going to build one at our new house....so I might be building another one.







A few at various stages of the build:


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Well that's pretty dang awesome @eric1104.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@eric1104 That's sweet! Thanks for sharing and showing some of your build pics. Anything you would do different the second time around?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, tastefully done @eric1104 :thumbup:


----------



## eric1104 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks @Wiley and @Ware!

I've actually been asking myself the same question, as my daughter has been asking me to build another at our new house. If I had to do a few things differently 1) buy windows and door(s) before finalizing the plan. You'll save some & and headache. 2) design around material sizes save $ and maximize efficiency. I'm thinking of plywood sheets here. 3) don't build too close to other structures or obstacles. Although it looked good tucked in the corner of the yard, it was hard to work that close to the fences. Most importantly, it didn't allow for a safe ladder angle, which wasn't safe and sort of terrifying at times. 4) make the overhangs larger. It helps water away and we found it fun to be up there in the rain. 5) make the exposed deck as large as possible. Honestly that's where my daughter spent most of her time playing.

That being said, I think I'd do most things the same.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

eric1104 said:


> Thanks @Wiley and @Ware!
> 
> I've actually been asking myself the same question, as my daughter has been asking me to build another at our new house. If I had to do a few things differently 1) buy windows and door(s) before finalizing the plan. You'll save some & and headache. 2) design around material sizes save $ and maximize efficiency. I'm thinking of plywood sheets here. 3) don't build too close to other structures or obstacles. Although it looked good tucked in the corner of the yard, it was hard to work that close to the fences. Most importantly, it didn't allow for a safe ladder angle, which wasn't safe and sort of terrifying at times. 4) make the overhangs larger. It helps water away and we found it fun to be up there in the rain. 5) make the exposed deck as large as possible. Honestly that's where my daughter spent most of her time playing.
> 
> That being said, I think I'd do most things the same.


Thanks for your input! I think having the larger deck area is a great idea and something that my original plans were lacking.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

@eric1104 That really looks great, and thanks for the ideas of things you would do differently.

One question I have always had about how these work.
Where the walls of your tree house meet the deck or floor of the tree house, how do you keep moisture from sitting at that joint and rotting the wood? I never see pictures of where the walls meet the floor.


----------



## eric1104 (Oct 13, 2020)

@Deltahedge That's a great question. I think there are few things that can be done. I'd start with overhangs. It's the easiest way to direct the bulk of the water away from that joint. Then, to answer your question, what to do with the water that still makes it to this area... Unfortunately, I can't find any pictures to share how I handled that detail, but I can describe what I did.

The deck of the treehouse was divided into two areas: the house, and the deck. The deck was finished as such with 5/4" treated deck boards and affixed to the joists using hidden fasteners. I used plywood to cover the footprint of the house (built up in 2 layers to match the height of the deck, bottom layer pressure treated). There was a space at this joint which accounted for sheathing, and siding, and still left an area for water flow between. In addition, I used flashing tape (or maybe ice and water shield, can't recall specifically) on the plywood in addition to the WRB to protect the house edge. Then the siding was on top and running below the surface of the deck boards, but not touching the joists. Sort of a belt and suspenders approach I guess.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I've considered buying a plan and the recommended hardware after meeting Pete Nelson when he filmed construction of my neighbors treehouse. If nothing else the $30 guide might be useful, not that I have read it.

$200 might seem a lot for a plan but I would be sure to make enough mistakes without one it would save money overall.

Unfortunately with lumber prices up over 250% my treehouse cigar lounge will have to wait.

https://store.beinatree.com/collections/plans

My neighbor never told me how much the Hot Tub Rumpus Room cost but at least $250K.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

PNW_George said:


> I've considered buying a plan and the recommended hardware after meeting Pete Nelson when he filmed construction of my neighbors treehouse. If nothing else the $30 guide might be useful, not that I have read it.
> 
> $200 might seem a lot for a plan but I would be sure to make enough mistakes without one it would save money overall.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I may deviate from a plan but having something as a guide will help along the way. With the lumber prices the way they are I only want to cut once.


----------

